# Help promote MartialTalk! Get the word out!



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2009)

Help us to help you.  More people mean more comments, more topics more things to talk about.  We need your help to get the word out.

If you have a website, please link to us. 

If you have a school, club, organization or instructor site, please be sure to sign up for our free schools page and give us a link back. It'll help us both with Google. 

Facebook Users, become a Fan!


Do you have a MartialTalk banner I can use? Sure do! Click to the left and there's a bunch you can use!


Tell everyone about us.   Make sure you tell them how to mark you as their referrer when they register too. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 11, 2009)

Didn't know you had the fan page on Facebook. I became a fan.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2009)

Just set it up this morning.  I keep forgetting the group page is there so it's not used much.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2009)

I Facebooked you, dude!


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2009)

I have facebooked.


----------

